# Recovery of Outlook contacts file



## KarenJ (Jun 14, 2007)

Hi, we backed up our software (Windows 2000 Profession with Outlook) on our D Drive and then had XP Professional put on our C Drive. In putting on the new XP they wiped our C drive clean. I am trying to go back to D Drive and retrieve our Outlook contacts file. I have been using Windows Explorer and even though I found a few files named Outlook, I can't open them. I tried Import/Export in Outlook it has not worked because I am sure I don't know how to tell it to find the files.
Any help would be most appreciated.
Karen


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

All data for Outlook is in the single PST file, all emails contacts and calendar etc (usually Outlook.pst).


----------



## KarenJ (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks! I will try and find that file.


----------



## DamonThomas (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi,

you can try outlook recovery software to recover your data from www.outlookrecovery.net

Damon Thomas


----------



## new tech guy (Mar 27, 2006)

Do you plan on continueing to use this file for outlook? If so, your going to need to bring it back into the program. That way outlook will live out of that pst file rather than running out of a new one. I do not know how yours is configured but i set up mine in a way that it copies the outlook.pst file and on a restore of the system i just swap the file out and outlook never knows the difference. To add it, put a copy of the backup pst into its regular location where you typically keep it. The go to control panel>mail. Then click on data files. If your file isnt listed there click add and this will bring up a prompt of either an older file or a newer one. Just click on pst and click ok.Then browse to the file and select it and ok through all the windows. Now we will set this up as the default and remove the old. Open outlook and go to tools>email accounts. Then set the location to the just imported outlook file. Maybe a good idea when your back in the previous prompt is to rename the old personal folder file to indicate which is new/old. When you see it select it and click ok. Then you can go back into the previous setting in control panel and remove the old pst to get rid of the extra set of folders in outlook. That should do it at that point and get outlook up and running for you.


----------

